# Megasquirt 1.8L 16v with ITB- need fuel and spark map



## scirocco25 (Aug 22, 2004)

OK, so continuing on from the last ignition thread, I was "coerced" into running the spark from Megasquirt, so now I am looking for a good starting map for fuel and spark, so that I have something close to work with. I am running gsxr ITB's and will be using Alpha-N for now, possibly hybrid alpha-n later if I can get it up and running.
Anyone have something close to this setup? I would guess a standard 16v ign. map would be fine, and something resembling a fuel map for a stock-ish 16v with ITB's would also get me going.
Thanks!


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Megasquirt 1.8L 16v with ITB- need fuel and spark map (scirocco25)*

I have a speed density one from a 2L on msruns.


----------



## scirocco25 (Aug 22, 2004)

Are you able to get decent map readings at idle? What are you doing for a vacuum manifold?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (scirocco25)*

They were low enough to make it work, 45kpa rings a bell. I tapped for air fittings in the gsxr injector ports and teed them together for the brakes.


----------



## scirocco25 (Aug 22, 2004)

I think I will stick with alpha-N, for when I get around to installing the 276 cams. I can't imagine that tuning would be any fun on the MAP with that setup. 
I am going to use the stock vacuum ports on the throttles, it maybe will be enough to power the booster.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (scirocco25)*

Yeah with big cams alpha-n is the way to go.


----------



## scirocco25 (Aug 22, 2004)

Anyone have some decent Alpha-N maps for fuel and spark? Anything is useful just to get it started.


----------



## sendtobrent (May 21, 2009)

*Re: (scirocco25)*

i could use some too, anyone?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (scirocco25)*

Here's the latest from Neal's ABA using stock 19lb ABA injectors @ 3bar.
http://msruns.com/download/file.php?id=5985


----------



## scirocco25 (Aug 22, 2004)

Thanks, thats a start


----------



## bluebug300 (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: (scirocco25)*

Hey guys i could also use some assistance with getting a map...


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*FV-QR*

Whats the setup?


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_Whats the setup?

^this...
there are a few base maps in the spitfire link in my sig if youre looking for something other than ITB maps


----------



## bluebug300 (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_Whats the setup?
 
1.8 KR 
Dual exhaust cam mod
45mm ITBs 
raceland header
MS 3.57


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*FV-QR*

With the dual exhaust cam and 45's I'd go right to alpha-n. The ABA basemap above would be mild-er but a decent start. You can take 4deg out of the whole spark map and add some fuel as a start.


----------



## bluebug300 (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (need_a_VR6)*

i'll try that and see how well it works.
ps. i'm still running the bosch ignitor, jus controlling fuel at the moment


----------

